# isn't this just amazing.....



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

GORGEOUS GRULLA CM Peter Stone ISH Custom w/Breyer Cert on eBay, also Model Horses, Horse, Animals, Collectibles (end time 26-Mar-08 05:19:59 GMT)
how well people can paint like that on a 3d model is truly super! i had a go myself once (its still in need of finishing and is sitting quietly in the back of the beswick cabinet ) it is shockingly difficult compared to just painting on paper!


----------

